# Forenbersicht > Wer? Wo? Wann? >  >  Falshft

## Bobo

Hallo,war schon mal jemand in Falshft (Geltinger Birk )zum Windsurfen.
Mich interessieren die Bedingungen bei OSO.
Danke

----------


## derzilp

Mich auch! Msste eine gute Alternative zu Kegnaes sein und nicht so weit obendrein.

----------


## Bobo

War ganz ok ,bisschen kabbelig aber ganz ordentliche Wellen und nicht zu auflandig selbst bei Ost.

----------

